# Raidlaufwerk nach xp install kaputt!!! hilfe!!



## Vampire (7. Juni 2003)

ich hab nen promise ide raid controller und 2x ne 40 gb hd
ich hatte die dinger im raid 0 modus unter xp laufen doch als ich eine 2. version von xp parallel dazu installierte hab ich die alten raid treiber genommen und die der daten kopf wurde anscheinend zerstört weil ich nämlich auch auf dem alten xp keine daten habe (nur noch kleine dateinen die man nicht öffnen kann z.b. "11233" ohne endung)
weis einer wie ich meine rund 60 gb daten wiederherstellen kann??

bitte helft mir *bettel*

by V.G.<^>


----------



## zoku2020 (8. Juni 2003)

Wie ich sehe hast du meinen Rat befolgt mal hier nachzufragen *gg*
Hast du eigendlich mal bei der Kundenhotline des herstellers angefragt? Vielleicht können die dir helfen...


----------



## Vampire (9. Juni 2003)

*jo*

Problem gelöst!! *freu*
ich hab ein programm gefunden das die festplatte rettet!!!
es stellt gelöschte dateien als auch demolierte adresszuordnungen wieder her !°!
es heißt:
*Easy Recovery Professional Edition v5.0 FULL*
_____________________

egal was du tust um es gut zu machen ...du bist 
!!!schuldig!!!


----------

